# Buffets, yay or nay



## guitarman2 (Aug 25, 2006)

I'm looking forward to a post pandemic world whether it be a year or 2 down the road. One of my favorite things to do was dine out. Its probably been about 8 years since I pretty much gave up on buffets due to the fact that as I aged I could no longer get my moneys worth on them. And I just no longer feel like eating till I feel like I'm going to bust.
But even if I were in to buffets still, I'm not sure I'd return to it after the pandemic. I'd be thinking of things like did someone pick something up then put it back. Or did somebody hover and breathe over something. Maybe I've become a little bit of a germaphobe now.
So who's going to be up for a buffet and who is swearing off because of the pandemic?


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

I was never impressed by a restaurant that sold based on quantity over quality.

One effective way to keep me out is to post a sign with all you can eat or any other words to that effect.

That was true well before Covid-19 for me.


----------



## bw66 (Dec 17, 2009)

I've never been a huge fan of buffets either, though never out of fear of catching something. I'm pretty sure that the salt in the average buffet would kill off any nasties.

I suspect that within a few months after we return to "normal" most of these concerns won't be top-of-mind for me. Though I might be more diligent about hand washing now that it's become a habit.


----------



## ZeroGravity (Mar 25, 2016)

While I can wait until things are safe again (if that happens) I do sometimes miss the Indian or even Chinese buffet from time to time.


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

There's different kinds of buffets, lazy and ambitious, and some just feel depressing. These days Chinese seem to be the only ones that have held out, with Indian buffets in 2nd place. I imagine it's because there can be so many different things to try. Of course, whether places like The Mandarin will be able to come back is a whole other matter.

I don't mind moving the belt one notch over, once or twice a year, but I'm not a big fan of eating until it hurts. I am a big fan of trying a bunch of things that we would probably never order a la carte, or that my wife would not be interested in enough to justify me preparing it and having leftovers sit in the fridge for days.


----------



## butterknucket (Feb 5, 2006)

I lost a lot of weight over ten years ago and since then I can only eat small amounts of food at a time, so buffets are kind of lost on me.


----------



## allthumbs56 (Jul 24, 2006)

Only buffets we ever hit are at the casino, Chinese, and all-inclusive island resorts.

Don't care if I ever see the inside of a casino again but will hit the Chinese when it's safe and Maggs would be on the first plane south tomorrow if it were possible 😎


----------



## 2manyGuitars (Jul 6, 2009)

There needs to be an option somewhere between “Hell yeah” and “fuck nah”.


----------



## knight_yyz (Mar 14, 2015)

I like the Mandarin and King's Buffet. There was a better one in Hamilton than those two but they closed the doors ages ago.


----------



## vadsy (Dec 2, 2010)

_"are millennials killing the buffet industry?"_


----------



## zdogma (Mar 21, 2006)

yeah, I'd go back to Mandarin. I miss it.


----------



## guitarman2 (Aug 25, 2006)

zdogma said:


> yeah, I'd go back to Mandarin. I miss it.


Back years ago when I gave up on Buffets the Mandarin was the first one I gave up on. I had lots of good memories taking my family there but as I got older and buffets became less economical the Mandarin was among the most expensive. At a buffet I'm good for one moderately loaded plate and most times can't even do dessert.


----------



## Guncho (Jun 16, 2015)

Love buffets except Tucker's Marketplace. Blech.

Good ones
Disney Cruise
Majestic Colonial - Punta Cana
Barcelo Barvaro - Punta Cana
Great Wolf Lodge


----------



## crann (May 10, 2014)

zdogma said:


> yeah, I'd go back to Mandarin. I miss it.


You are my spirit animal. There's one I drive by close to my house and I miss it dearly. That and AYCE (all you can eat sushi) sushi joints are the biggest causalities of not dining out for me. Typically in a year I'd go to the Mandarin ~2-4 times and AYCE sushi places ~5 times. Everything else can be done via takeout, and I prefer that option at this point.

But I hadn't thought about intermingling with potentially unvaccinated folks with communal food. Especially taking my kids who can't (at this point) get vaccinated. Reminds me of this situation:



https://ca.news.yahoo.com/child-covid-death-vacay-exposes-001110846.html


----------



## JBFairthorne (Oct 11, 2014)

Love the idea of a buffet. Pre-pandemic I found it hard to find a buffet priced reasonably enough that I felt I was getting my money’s worth out of it. $25 for a mid week lunch buffet is ridiculous IMO....even more ridiculous when it’s $35-$40 for a Friday night or weekend.

I miss the $10-$12 weekday lunch pricing. At $25 plus, there are SO many other options.


----------



## Diablo (Dec 20, 2007)

JBFairthorne said:


> Love the idea of a buffet. Pre-pandemic I found it hard to find a buffet priced reasonably enough that I felt I was getting my money’s worth out of it. $25 for a mid week lunch buffet is ridiculous IMO....even more ridiculous when it’s $35-$40 for a Friday night or weekend.
> 
> I miss the $10-$12 weekday lunch pricing. At $25 plus, there are SO many other options.


I agree....Mandarin, for example, is a rip if you dont like seafood.
Even though Im a big guy, I never get more than 2 plates, so dont really feel like i get any value from it, esp when youre forcing yourself to eat more than you likely want/should.
fun on vacations though,
will it ever come back? well, ever is a long time....but I wouldnt go to one in the next couple years at least.


----------



## guitarman2 (Aug 25, 2006)

JBFairthorne said:


> Love the idea of a buffet. Pre-pandemic I found it hard to find a buffet priced reasonably enough that I felt I was getting my money’s worth out of it. $25 for a mid week lunch buffet is ridiculous IMO....even more ridiculous when it’s $35-$40 for a Friday night or weekend.
> 
> I miss the $10-$12 weekday lunch pricing. At $25 plus, there are SO many other options.


I think the Mandarin got to dinner prices of $70-$80 a person (someone correct me if I'm wrong) Its not that I couldn't afford it, just that I could spend that in a nicer restaraunt for better food. Yes it wouldn't be all you can eat but then a single plate is all I can eat. Sometimes thats too much.
I remember occasionally going to the West Garden Buffet here in Brantford which is a Chinese buffet with some non chinese items as well. It was 5.99 to 6.99 a person. The food, for what you paid, wasn't bad but some of it was garbage.


----------



## Guncho (Jun 16, 2015)

guitarman2 said:


> I think the Mandarin got to dinner prices of $70-$80 a person (someone correct me if I'm wrong) Its not that I couldn't afford it, just that I could spend that in a nicer restaraunt for better food. Yes it wouldn't be all you can eat but then a single plate is all I can eat. Sometimes thats too much.
> I remember occasionally going to the West Garden Buffet here in Brantford which is a Chinese buffet with some non chinese items as well. It was 5.99 to 6.99 a person. The food, for what you paid, wasn't bad but some of it was garbage.


$70-80 per person can't be right. Way too high.


----------



## guitarman2 (Aug 25, 2006)

Guncho said:


> $70-80 per person can't be right. Way too high.


I think the last time I went to Mandarin which is quite a few years ago (maybe 8 to 10) I'm pretty sure the price per person was $40-$50. In more recent times I thought I heard it was as high as $70-$80 but I could be wrong.


----------



## butterknucket (Feb 5, 2006)

On a side note, I wonder what the restaurant landscape will look like when/if we get out of this. 

Obviously it's not going away, but it could look different. It could be something people think twice about getting into.


----------



## 2manyGuitars (Jul 6, 2009)

vadsy said:


> _"are millennials killing the buffet industry?"_


“_Is dying killing the buffet industry?_”

Fixed it for you.


----------



## GuitarT (Nov 23, 2010)

guitarman2 said:


> I think the last time I went to Mandarin which is quite a few years ago (maybe 8 to 10) I'm pretty sure the price per person was $40-$50. In more recent times I thought I heard it was as high as $70-$80 but I could be wrong.


We were semi regulars before Covid, dinner Monday to Thursday was around $25 and Friday to Sunday around $30.


----------



## vadsy (Dec 2, 2010)

2manyGuitars said:


> “_Is dying killing the buffet industry?_”
> 
> Fixed it for you.


youre probably right but I prefer to blame the millenniums


----------



## polyslax (May 15, 2020)

I may be alone on this, but I find most buffets are simply trying to stuff you with mediocre food. I didn't think Mandarin was good at all.

I've been to a few good brunch buffets over the years and probably my favourite was at Manoir Richelieu in the Charlevoix area of Quebec.


----------



## Wardo (Feb 5, 2010)

70 - 80? ... fuck that ..lol


----------



## tomee2 (Feb 27, 2017)

I'm done with buffets and salad bars. Got grossed out by them long before covid so no thanks.


----------



## Stephenlouis (Jun 24, 2019)

BC Ferries buffet is a yay.


----------



## gtrguy (Jul 6, 2006)

I always have one in my signal chain... oh wait, I thought you said buffers... screw buffets, not a fan.


----------



## butterknucket (Feb 5, 2006)




----------



## Paul Running (Apr 12, 2020)




----------



## Diablo (Dec 20, 2007)

guitarman2 said:


> I think the last time I went to Mandarin which is quite a few years ago (maybe 8 to 10) I'm pretty sure the price per person was $40-$50. In more recent times I thought I heard it was as high as $70-$80 but I could be wrong.


with tax, tip and a drink of any sort, i could see it being in that range.


----------



## vadsy (Dec 2, 2010)

Diablo said:


> with tax, tip and a drink of any sort, i could see it being in that range.


I don't know if you have any in ontario but we have a Pampa Brazilian steakhouse franchise across alberta, which seem very much like buffets and theyre $200/person. at first I thought the $80 pricing was steep....,the only difference between it and a traditional buffet is they bring the meat to your table, salad and dessert is still like the old standard


----------



## Diablo (Dec 20, 2007)

vadsy said:


> I don't know if you have any in ontario but we have a Pampa Brazilian steakhouse franchise across alberta, which seem very much like buffets and theyre $200/person. at first I thought the $80 pricing was steep....,the only difference between it and a traditional buffet is they bring the meat to your table, salad and dessert is still like the old standard


I don’t think we have that company in particular but we do have similar braz steakhouses here....always wanted to try one. I can understand it a little more when it’s premium meat...vs Chicken balls, noodles and onion rings as per the typical buffet.
$200...that’s prob too much for me...prefer to go to a Hy’s or Ruths Chris...heck, even the keg does a nice steak.


----------



## Lincoln (Jun 2, 2008)

not a fan thanks. Even before covid. 

Last one I ate at was in Vegas. All my life I had been told how great Vegas buffet's were. I was disappointed, paid big money for it too. Same sh1t, different pile.


----------



## jb welder (Sep 14, 2010)

*Smörgåsbord*


----------



## Sneaky (Feb 14, 2006)

I’ve eaten at my share of Indian and Chinese buffets. Some really good ones too. Most “western” food buffets are usually bad to mediocre. Not sure if I will rush back to one even after Covid fades away.

There is/was a dinner theatre in Calgary that had an amazing buffet. Fresh shucked oysters, sushi, chef carved prime rib, lobster and king crab, etc. Worth every penny, even if the show was bad. I hope it comes back. Also I love a good Sunday brunch buffet where they have omelet chefs and servers at each station so you don’t really handle the serving utensils. Will definitely do that again.


----------



## butterknucket (Feb 5, 2006)

We need to take a u-turn into hotel 'complementary' breakfast buffets. 

Yes, you know what I'm talking about. 

The somewhat rubbery scrambled eggs. Rubbery French toast. Hash browns which actually could be McDonald's chicken McNugget rejects. Mini sizzler sausages. Usually the bacon is alright. 

We need to talk about this often avoided subject.


----------



## SWLABR (Nov 7, 2017)

I haven't eaten at a buffet in years _before_ the pandemic. In my 20's & 30's I would easily get my money's worth. Hell, when my kids were small, I'd make up for the wife, and two kids, and my own. I just can't eat like that anymore. This was good timing as my germaphobia started to ramp up.


----------



## 2manyGuitars (Jul 6, 2009)




----------



## Paul Running (Apr 12, 2020)

Love that smelly cat tune.


----------



## vadsy (Dec 2, 2010)

Diablo said:


> I don’t think we have that company in particular but we do have similar braz steakhouses here....always wanted to try one. I can understand it a little more when it’s premium meat...vs Chicken balls, noodles and onion rings as per the typical buffet.
> $200...that’s prob too much for me...prefer to go to a Hy’s or Ruths Chris...heck, even the keg does a nice steak.


I'm with you on the places that cater specifically to steak and such, Ruths does a good job, same with the Keg. I guess I'm more addressing that there are levels of buffets. I'm pretty much done with most all of em after giving them a try but I'd be happier to visit and pay the premium for one that goes to the next level.


----------



## Diablo (Dec 20, 2007)

I'll never forget my first cheap cruise out of florida. Seeing all the grossly obese americans who could barely walk, hobbling up to the buffet, spending much of the cruise going from one meal to the next. It was like a scene from Se7en.


----------



## vadsy (Dec 2, 2010)

Diablo said:


> I'll never forget my first cheap cruise out of florida. Seeing all the grossly obese americans who could barely walk, hobbling up to the buffet, spending much of the cruise going from one meal to the next. It was like a scene from Se7en.


that was my first all inclusive trip to Mexico. the two massive 'restaurants' that were buffet style were hard to stomach. we got out to a couple of smaller sit down places and the tucked away breakfast buffet was very good, plus the kids preferred it, we ate most of our meals there


----------



## guitarman2 (Aug 25, 2006)

Diablo said:


> I'll never forget my first cheap cruise out of florida. Seeing all the grossly obese americans who could barely walk, hobbling up to the buffet, spending much of the cruise going from one meal to the next. It was like a scene from Se7en.


This has been my experience in the US as well. I like going down south quite a bit, anywhere from Michigan to Florida. I thought we had an obese problem here in Canada but we're light weights at the buffet trough.


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

guitarman2 said:


> This has been my experience in the US as well. I like going down south quite a bit, anywhere from Michigan to Florida. I thought we had an obese problem here in Canada but we're light weights at the buffet trough.


Yeah for me, for a long time now it has become almost a part of dinner at restaurants in the States to apologize to the water or waitress for sending back half a plate of food.

"I'm sorry. The food was fine. It's just way more than I need for one meal", or words to that effect. They look at you like, was something wrong?


----------



## vadsy (Dec 2, 2010)

Milkman said:


> Yeah for me, for a long time now it has become almost a part of dinner at restaurants in the States to apologize to the water or waitress for sending back half a plate of food.
> 
> "I'm sorry. The food was fine. It's just way more than I need for one meal", or words to that effect. They look at you like, was something wrong?


why not just take it home in a to-go container? seems wasteful otherwise. maybe just order a kids meal next time


----------



## Diablo (Dec 20, 2007)

vadsy said:


> why not just take it home in a to-go container? seems wasteful otherwise. maybe just order a kids meal next time


If youre in a hotel room, you may not have any way to refrigerate or reheat it.
and even if you do, its a meal for just 1 person...theres still the rest of the family to think about.
ive been in that dilemma before...my eastern european thriftiness doesnt work on vacation.


----------



## guitarman2 (Aug 25, 2006)

vadsy said:


> why not just take it home in a to-go container? seems wasteful otherwise. maybe just order a kids meal next time


Is that not kind of frowned upon at an all you can eat buffet?


----------



## Diablo (Dec 20, 2007)

guitarman2 said:


> This has been my experience in the US as well. I like going down south quite a bit, anywhere from Michigan to Florida. I thought we had an obese problem here in Canada but we're light weights at the buffet trough.


one of my favorite parts of visitting america....it makes me feel thinner.


----------



## vadsy (Dec 2, 2010)

guitarman2 said:


> Is that not kind of frowned upon at an all you can eat buffet?


I don't think he was talking buffet in the post I replied to


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

guitarman2 said:


> Is that not kind of frowned upon at an all you can eat buffet?


I don't go to buffets. I was referring tp portion sizes in general restaurants.


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

Milkman said:


> Yeah for me, for a long time now it has become almost a part of dinner at restaurants in the States to apologize to the water or waitress for sending back half a plate of food.
> 
> "I'm sorry. The food was fine. It's just way more than I need for one meal", or words to that effect. They look at you like, was something wrong?


Some time ago, I sent in a note to the Food Channel, suggesting that they provide a more helpful role in the fight against morbid obesity by NOT featuring meals that are in excess of 3000 calories. Even that particular limit is excessive and not very healthy, but I accept that people can share a meal or that some folks occasionally require that much food energy at one sitting. Turning meals of excessive size into some sort of accomplishment, like climbing Everest, has nothing to do with the art of cooking, with the cultural traditions that created certain flavours or use of certain ingredients, or honouring those who grew the foodstuffs used to make it. I never heard back from them.


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

I think one needs to differentiate between the variety-for-you-to-try-without-having to-waste-or-wait aspect, and the all-you-can-stuff-in-your-pie-hole-without-vomiting aspect of buffets.

There have been enough times in past when my wife and I, or simply one of us, had been engaged in some form of work or activity (e.g., moving, painting, yardwork) that made waiting for dinner to be prepared kind of punitive. Eating out was called for, but not something ordered from the car and picked up at "the second window". A buffet made it easy to resolve any discrepancies in personal preferences, and made a sufficient variety available right away, without having to wait until all were served or until each person's personal order had been prepared. In other words, a buffet CAN provide a certain kind of convenience _without_ necessarily including gluttony.


----------



## guitarman2 (Aug 25, 2006)

mhammer said:


> Some time ago, I sent in a note to the Food Channel, suggesting that they provide a more helpful role in the fight against morbid obesity by NOT featuring meals that are in excess of 3000 calories. Even that particular limit is excessive and not very healthy, but I accept that people can share a meal or that some folks occasionally require that much food energy at one sitting. Turning meals of excessive size into some sort of accomplishment, like climbing Everest, has nothing to do with the art of cooking, with the cultural traditions that created certain flavours or use of certain ingredients, or honouring those who grew the foodstuffs used to make it. I never heard back from them.


When my wife and I dine out we both usually have enough for left overs the next day to serve another whole meal. Just can't eat as much as I used to and I'm still just a bit too young for the seniors menu.


----------



## vadsy (Dec 2, 2010)

mhammer said:


> Some time ago, I sent in a note to the Food Channel, suggesting that they provide a more helpful role in the fight against morbid obesity by NOT featuring meals that are in excess of 3000 calories.


lol. this is some next level complaining. wow


----------



## butterknucket (Feb 5, 2006)

Most of the time when I go to a restaurant I order an appetizer as my meal, and it's _still_ a lot of food for me.


----------



## vadsy (Dec 2, 2010)

I gotta eat where you guys are going. sounds awesome.* most times it's threads complaining about getting less in todays world, now it's getting too much (and still complain) and from some of the same people.

*as long as it aint cheap buffets


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

vadsy said:


> lol. this is some next level complaining. wow


So you think it's a GOOD thing that wretched excess is exalted?


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

guitarman2 said:


> When my wife and I dine out we both usually have enough for left overs the next day to serve another whole meal. Just can't eat as much as I used to and I'm still just a bit too young for the seniors menu.


There's a local shawarma place where once in a while I'll order the shawarma platter for one, for take-out of course, and my wife and I are able to make about 4 meals out of it: two for her and two for me.

Some 40 years ago, when we lived in Edmonton, there was a breakfast place named Barb and Ernie's that served the hugest pancakes. The deal was that if you finished all three pancakes in an order, in visible fashion (i.e., you didn't disappear into the washroom with your plate and come back with less food on it), you didn't have to pay for them. The place had a lot of large-ish truckers as regular clientele, but never saw anyone do it. My sister, who does tend to eat to the point of pain, came for a visit, and thought it would be a cakewalk (no pun intended), couldn't get 2/3 of the way through before having to call it off.


----------



## guitarman2 (Aug 25, 2006)

vadsy said:


> I gotta eat where you guys are going. sounds awesome.* most times it's threads complaining about getting less in todays world, now it's getting too much (and still complain) and from some of the same people.
> 
> *as long as it aint cheap buffets



Sign of the times bud. 20 years ago I complain there's not enough food. Today I complain there's too much. Well actually I don't complain. When I have enough left over for tomorrows supper I look at it as value.


----------



## guitarman2 (Aug 25, 2006)

mhammer said:


> There's a local shawarma place where once in a while I'll order the shawarma platter for one, for take-out of course, and my wife and I are able to make about 4 meals out of it: two for her and two for me.
> 
> Some 40 years ago, when we lived in Edmonton, there was a breakfast place named* Barb and Ernie's *that served the hugest pancakes. The deal was that if you finished all three pancakes in an order, in visible fashion (i.e., you didn't disappear into the washroom with your plate and come back with less food on it), you didn't have to pay for them. The place had a lot of large-ish truckers as regular clientele, but never saw anyone do it. My sister, who does tend to eat to the point of pain, came for a visit, and thought it would be a cakewalk (no pun intended), couldn't get 2/3 of the way through before having to call it off.


Is that Bert's wife?


----------



## vadsy (Dec 2, 2010)

mhammer said:


> So you think it's a GOOD thing that wretched excess is exalted?


wretched excess. lol. turn the TV off and get back to the pile of projects you've been putting off for years. sure we see excess on the shows but we also have far more healthy cooking being shown than we ever have in the past.
if youre gonna get Tipper Gore on the food industry, start with the fast-food places offering fat soaked cardboard covered in sauce between two things they call buns for 99 cents.


----------



## guitarman2 (Aug 25, 2006)

vadsy said:


> wretched excess. lol. turn the TV off and get back to the pile of projects you've been putting off for years.* sure we see excess on the shows but we have far more healthy cooking being shown then we ever have in the past.*
> if youre gonna get Tipper Gore on the food industry, start with the fast-food places offering fat soaked cardboard covered in sauce between two things they call buns for 99 cents.


No shit. Ever since this pandemic started and my dining out has reduced to zero I went researching cooking tips and now I'm on the fucken keto diet. In all seriousness I've lost 22 pounds.


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

vadsy said:


> if youre gonna get Tipper Gore on the food industry, start with the fast-food places offering fat soaked cardboard covered in sauce between two things they call buns for 99 cents.


That's also a good intervention, but that's really more of a food/nutritional quality, rather than quantity, thing. And given that most people really don't require more than 2000-2500 calories a _day_, recommending a cutoff of 3000 calories per _meal_/plate is not exactly playing hardball.

As for some sort of media battle between over-sized portions and "healthy" cooking, one is more likely to see see media images of customers/afficionados waxing poetic over excessive meals than over healthy plates. I'm glad to see the Jamie Olivers or Michael Smiths of the world demonstrating decent meals that taste good, have memorable flavours, don't require large sums, or huge time investments. But the Epic Mealtimes and Carnival Eats and similar tend to have far more instances of people OTHER than the cook/chef saying how wonderful their 1500-3500 calorie snack or meal is. Examples of individual chefs trying to persuade one that X or Y actually tastes good and is good for you is often not as persuasive as all those peers eating something excessive and declaring their unconstrained love for it.


----------



## vadsy (Dec 2, 2010)

mhammer said:


> That's also a good intervention, but that's really more of a food/nutritional quality, rather than quantity, thing. And given that most people really don't require more than 2000-2500 calories a _day_, recommending a cutoff of 3000 calories per _meal_/plate is not exactly playing hardball.


I know you can drag this out with pages and pages of rambling without actually getting anywhere [facepalm head shake] so I'll just say please don't start thinking you know what's good for people and kindly piss off


----------



## cheezyridr (Jun 8, 2009)

when i was a much younger man, i could eat alot. i liked going to old world buffet with the family, or a date who wasn't afraid to eat in front of me. i don't see me going there now, because i just cant eat alot anymore. i get full too fast for it to be worth it. back when i was even younger, and had a working band, sunday mornings at hojo's breakfast buffet was fun because you could eat and hang out with all your friends, and hangers-on.

when i lived up there in toronto, there was a chinese place we used to go once in a while that was all-you can eat, i don't remember what it was called though. i would get the meat one, the wife got fish, the kids would get the veggie one. they would bring all these thinly sliced items that you cooked on a grill built into the table. we all shared everything. everyone had fun, we got full bellies, and had delicious food.


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

cheezyridr said:


> when i lived up there in toronto, there was a chinese place we used to go once in a while that was all-you can eat, i don't remember what it was called though. i would get the meat one, the wife got fish, the kids would get the veggie one. they would bring all these thinly sliced items that you cooked on a grill built into the table. we all shared everything. everyone had fun, we got full bellies, and had delicious food.


That actually sounds like a fun meal experience. A damn shame that families don't get to do that now.


----------



## butterknucket (Feb 5, 2006)

Ok kids, it's time for a little time out.


----------



## cheezyridr (Jun 8, 2009)

mhammer said:


> That actually sounds like a fun meal experience. A damn shame that families don't get to do that now.



iirc, it was like, $15/person. we could buy 3 and feed 4. as long as you were eating, no one rushed you. it was alot of fun for cheap


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

A lot of fun for cheap is something every family could use.


----------



## Diablo (Dec 20, 2007)

cheezyridr said:


> when i was a much younger man, i could eat alot. i liked going to old world buffet with the family, or a date who wasn't afraid to eat in front of me. i don't see me going there now, because i just cant eat alot anymore. i get full too fast for it to be worth it. back when i was even younger, and had a working band, sunday mornings at hojo's breakfast buffet was fun because you could eat and hang out with all your friends, and hangers-on.
> 
> when i lived up there in toronto, there was a chinese place we used to go once in a while that was all-you can eat, i don't remember what it was called though. i would get the meat one, the wife got fish, the kids would get the veggie one. they would bring all these thinly sliced items that you cooked on a grill built into the table. we all shared everything. everyone had fun, we got full bellies, and had delicious food.


I went to a Korean place that sounds just like that, on Queen st, near Bay.
it was fun.


----------



## butterknucket (Feb 5, 2006)

Diablo said:


> I went to a Korean place that sounds just like that, on Queen st, near Bay.
> it was fun.


Is that the place where they bring you plates of raw meat and you cook it yourself at your table?


----------



## snacker (Jun 26, 2008)

I'm a bit of a food snob, but there is a magic to the right buffet. The breakfast buffet where you are allowed to have 10 piece of bacon....the Chinese buffet where you can have a mound of Jar Doo wings and pour black bean sauce over it.....the Indian buffet with just enough rice to soak up the curry...killer! That being said, COVID has killed my desire to eat at a buffet anytime soon.


----------



## Diablo (Dec 20, 2007)

butterknucket said:


> Is that the place where they bring you plates of raw meat and you cook it yourself at your table?


Correct. A couple doors down from another restaurant called The Queen Mother.
was a while ago though. Likely isn’t there anymore. I havent been past there in years.


----------



## butterknucket (Feb 5, 2006)

Diablo said:


> Correct. A couple doors down from another restaurant called The Queen Mother.
> was a while ago though. Likely isn’t there anymore. I havent been past there in years.


Yeah, same for me. I've been there, but it was 2011 or 2012.


----------

